# Man Cave Alternative for the Women - "She Sheds"



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

A couple of these look pretty nice to me!   More here. 



> Men need their space. But so too do women. But while men choose to dwell in caves, some women prefer something a little less primitive. Take the She-Shed for example. It's like a Man Cave. Only, well, better.
> 
> Whereas Man Caves are usually a part of the house somehow, say hidden in the basement or the garage or some other equally "manly" place, She-Sheds are typically situated in the garden, away from all that manliness.
> 
> There are no set rules to how a She-Shed should be constructed. Some turn them into reading areas while others use their She-Sheds as craft rooms or even miniature yoga studios.Want a She-Shed but don't know where to begin? Then take a look at the pictures below where you might just find some inspiration. That applies to you too, guys. Go on. Don't worry. We won't tell anyone.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2016)

Oooh, SB! Absolutely gorgeous. What woman wouldn't want one, or two? Lol.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

Those are lovely!  But I would want mine attached to the house, with a bathroom so I could stay in it for HOURS.

So, I would take my woman cave in or attached to the house, and any resident guy could have his stud shed out in the yard.  Based on road trips with guys, and many other hours spent in their company, I believe they can go for HOURS without needing a bathroom.  Especially when there are plenty of lupine-like plants and trees in the vicinity.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

I agree, mine would definitely have to be attached to the house just for ease of access and convenience.  :yes:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

I would like to imagine a spare bedroom/bath. Part of the house but access restricted. The bedroom would double as a study/library. White shaggy carpet, purples and pinks and jungle prints. The bathroom would be mine alone. Huge footed bathtub and pristine, so glimmering and clean you could eat in there. 
But between kids and hubby it'll never happen, but you can dream.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

Love them but would need a bathroom.


----------



## ossian (Apr 10, 2016)

What??? Are you lot taking over our sheds too? Is nowhere safe? Sigh......... where can I hide now? 

Next you will be taking our 'man-drawers'. :holymoly:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

ossian said:


> What??? Are you lot taking over our sheds too? Is nowhere safe? Sigh......... where can I hide now?
> 
> Next you will be taking our 'man-drawers'. :holymoly:




Fair is fair!!!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 10, 2016)

Cute Seabreeze.  A little too girly for me.  My garage is MY  "ManCave".


----------



## Arachne (Apr 10, 2016)

They look lovely, I consider my covered back deck my she-cave..swing, couch, flowers galore, telly, radio, bbq and no laughing a fridge.. :sunglass:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cute, but I would need something a bit more spacious for art studio space and floor space for yoga with maybe a couch instead of a bed, oh, and a bathroom and small kitchenette all screened in to keep out flying insects.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 10, 2016)

The first one is cute.  But the second one---wouldn't like to have to water the roof, and would need to hire a gardener to pull weeds.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

I didn't think about a workshop. Okay next to the purple jungle print bedroom and germ free bathroom would be a workshop for painting and building. All my tools and paints would be organized without being carried off and lost.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2016)

I love the idea. When my daughter got married and moved out I took over her bedroom. Computer, photo albums, books, and a large working area to spread out any projects I might like to work on etc. I found out quick enough a room in the house doesn't work around here. The hubby calls me to watch some bug crawl up branch on the Discovery channel or what are we having for dinner, or look up or print out this or that on the computer. Yes, the She Shed is perfect. If the bathroom is a problem, just bring a bucket with you. Build it as far away from the house as you can get. Worth the effort.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 10, 2016)

ossian said:


> What??? Are you lot taking over our sheds too? Is nowhere safe? Sigh......... where can I hide now?
> 
> Next you will be taking our 'man-drawers'. :holymoly:



You can keep your man drawers, man :friendly_wink:  



I'll take my she "shedrow":


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

I love the idea.

The first one is very nice.
When I go into my craft room,Its very calming for me,I can imagine a she cave!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2016)

Ah, I didn't see this thread before I posted my She Shed wish in Wrigley's thread about the covered bicycle, which I mistakenly thought was a "wish for" thread.

Definitely, would want a powder room and a bit more space .. tiny kitchenette, perhaps. Some of them are really miniature houses .. very cool.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 22, 2016)

I want a clean restroom. A bathroom with no dribble marks. No private fur in the drain. Even the mirror perfect. It will never happen...


----------



## ladyp (Apr 24, 2016)

Make mine twenty feet in the air, have one of those tree house guys on tv build it so I can pull the ladder up behind me.  A coffee maker, afridge full of diet pop, some books and I would be in heaven.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2016)

As long as there's pizza I'd be happy having my man-cave being a hole in the ground.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2016)

My attached double garage was my studio/she cave. Now that my daughter is living in my house, she is going to remodel it into a master bedroom.   A very large shed is going to be converted into my studio/she cave. Only downside is when I want to paint in the middle of the night.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 24, 2016)

There's a TV show I watch once in awhile called "He-Shed, She-Shed".  The male host remodels, men's oudoorspace while the woman host remodels ladies outdoor spaces.  Fun show

http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/shed-shed-new-fyi-series-debuts-april-photos/


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link, April. I've been looking online at the endless designs and decorating ideas of She Sheds and wonder why it took us women so long to claim our personal, private space. I see there are even 2-storey sheds. 

Though I'm attracted to the pink and white chintz, white wrought iron, and crystal chandelier (so pretty), I would probably opt for something like this:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 24, 2016)

You're welcome, pinkyq.  I was watching the show yesterday this one lady lived out on a big farm she had them bling out her she to include grownup style bunk beds to sleep her gal friends and or family plus a nail salon setting plus fridge food service setting.  It was over the top bright pink.  So funny


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 24, 2016)

No just really one place to pee...night,night


----------

